# Omega Service Scotland



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi guys, i apologise in advance if this is the wrong place to ask this question,

i am looking for a reputable watch repair centre to service an omega watch, its a non coax movement. I visited watches of switzerland in Edinburgh today and asked while i was browsing, i was quoted around Â£300 and aprox 18 weeks return time for a service and adjust. The watch has been losing time and needs adjusted. I was then told the in house watch repair would be slightly cheaper and upto three weeks. I`m not looking for a service for Â£25 as you wait service, i would just like an alternative to the aforementioned, preferably in scotland as i wouldn`t be too keen on posting the watch .

Any help really appreciated

Regards

Chris

p.s i once again apologise if this is not the correct area for this thread.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

You'll just have to ask around local jewellers to find out who has an on-site watchmaker if you don't fancy posting it. Incidentally, thats exactly what Watches of Switzerland would do, then charge you twice as much, making their mark-up. Bypass middle-men wherever possible, either send it yourself special delivery, or hunt about for an in-house.

By the way, sorry to hijack the thread, but does anyone know how to contact STS to enquire about service on a Dynamic? I'm drawing a blank!


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> By the way, sorry to hijack the thread, but does anyone know how to contact STS to enquire about service on a Dynamic? I'm drawing a blank!


Have a look here


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Don't want to post a link, but if you Google "Omega Maryhill Road" you should be in business, if Glasgow's OK for you.


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

jwg663 said:


> Don't want to post a link, but if you Google "Omega Maryhill Road" you should be in business, if Glasgow's OK for you.


Thanks for the pointer ...


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

jwg663 said:


> Don't want to post a link, but if you Google "Omega Maryhill Road" you should be in business, if Glasgow's OK for you.


I have used the business, it's my local. Remember to keep your reciept on leaving your watch. Failure to produce it when the job is done will result in him denying he has your watch. Also check your change.


----------



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,

I had my 1971 Omega Dynamic, which I've had since new, serviced in the place mentioned in Maryhill Road, Glasgow last year and all OK. They've also repaired a couple of other old watches that nobody else would touch.

John


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

I got new links for my Omega from the shop in Maryhill Road Glasgow and they seem to be quite good.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks for the info guys, i`ve emailed the maryhill road crew, but it will be a couple of weeks before i can get through to drop the watch off.Seems strange there is not much choice in the edinburgh area though.

Chris


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

The place on Maryhill Road is my local too. Found them worth cultivating as they are genuine enthusiasts and very knowledgable, particularly on vintage stuff and they do go the extra yard if you take the time to get to know them. Be prepared to have your ears talked off though!

Cheers

Ian


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Pop out to Loanhead with the watch, and ask the watchie there, he does a lot of work for jewellers in the Edinburgh area. Peter Inwood, Clerk Street. halfway down on RH side coming from Straiton entrance to Loanhead. (he can be busy though)


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

Another one to consider is "Jon Vincent" in Hamilton.

A quick google will find him.


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks for the heads up there guys, i've had a friendly and helpful reply ( with almost half the initial quoted price) from the maryhill road establishment, due to holiday looming up i`m not gonna manage to get anywhere else right now, but i will post here how i get on .

Chris


----------

